# Mixon or Trigg's RECIPES..



## mike bullets (Sep 20, 2015)

I am Brand New to this Smoking. I do know what 3-2-1 ect mean But Does anyone have the Link to read Mixon's or trigg's Recipes? It is cool seeing what you all are making and what you might put in But would like to know How much of each to put in and how long to marinaide ect.

2nd when using Maple wood ect do you all Soak your wood before you put it in the grill or do you put it right on the coals?

I thank you in advance for your help. This is something I would like to start up and have fun with my kids family and friend's.


----------



## 801driver (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome.  In my opinion, this is the premier place to learn and share. I had been smoking many years with on and off success until I found this site.  I have learned so much here, now virtually every one of my smokes comes out almost perfect no matter what I am smoking.

When I first came here I used the "Forum Navigation" box at the top to find many of the basic items I was looking for concerning technique.  Then after getting some basics of doing many things different than I had been trying to do, I started using the search function for details of anything particular I wanted to smoke.  You will find a lot of different opinions on some items and slightly different methods depending on the type of smoker used.  You just have to keep experimenting and eating your mistakes to fine tune to get what you like.

Jeff's 5 day e-course (I think that is what it is called) has a lot of basics in it to start with also.

Yes, this site can be used for free like I did for a while.  I later sent the $18.95 in mostly to help support it being here.  I have not found any other site with one tenth the information that is posted here both in technique and various recipes we never would have though of trying.

I smoked 4 fatties this morning for a neighborhood get together this evening.  They think I am a smoking wizard..

Good luck to you and your smoking.


----------



## 801driver (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry, I got carried away with my welcome thoughts and did not answer any of your questions.  I can only give you my opinions of what works for us, others may differ.

3-2-1 refers to a method used for ribs by many people.  3 hours in the smoke, Meat will absorb smoke until it reaches about 140 temp, then 2 hours foiled to hold in moisture.  Some people add flavorings, apple juice, beer, etc. and then 1 hour in the open again to dry any sauce you might have coated it with and give them a little crust.  If the humidity is high, I frequently skip the foil in my electric smoker, it stays pretty moist.

I usually do not marinate for the smoker except for chicken which I soak in salt water for about a half hour to help seal in the juices.

I am not familiar with either of these authors, but type in any meat to be smoked in the search function box and I would suspect you will find something similar.

To me and many others soaking your wood just delays the time it starts smoking.  I try to get my smoke going as early as I can with my meat cold, that is the reason I am smoking.  I primarily use hickory for beef and cheese but use pecan for pork and chicken based items for a lighter flavor. 

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome...Here you go... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124330/johnny-trigg-and-myron-mixon-recipes-updated  

A few more... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=myron+mixon

Head over to Roll Call and introduce yourself. Some more info on your Smoker would help. Mosy don't soak chips. In fact, with charcoal, most of us use Chunks placed close to but not directly on the fire.

I have many detailed Recipes and post all of them. Post a recipe you are looking for and you may get more than you can try in a couple of years!...JJ


----------

